# Sun Flower Volume Level low



## Joshdrain (Apr 14, 2019)

I built a Sun Face clone with a pair of NKT 275’s and it sounds amazing but, the overall output is low, as in, I have to run the volume at 90 to 95% to make it significantly louder than my bypass signal. Is there a mod or some guidance on how to get more volume out of this circuit or is it overall a quieter circuit?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 15, 2019)

The pedal should be soaked in fuzz, but I don't think it is a high gain pedal.   In general, with the sundial in the middle position, I would try to adjust the internal trimmer so you have about 4.5V on the collector for Q2, which is usually treated as the sweet spot.  Lowering the voltage there can increase compression and lower the perceived loudness.   You may be able to adjust the internal trimmer for higher voltage and a bit more volume, but you will be trading off more compression by doing so.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 15, 2019)

Joshdrain said:


> I built a Sun Face clone with a pair of NKT 275’s and it sounds amazing but, the overall output is low, as in, I have to run the volume at 90 to 95% to make it significantly louder than my bypass signal. Is there a mod or some guidance on how to get more volume out of this circuit or is it overall a quieter circuit?


This has an Internal *Clean* Trimpot which is at the Input of the Circuit. This works like the Volume control on your Guitar
Have you Tried adjusting this while strumming a Chord?
Sometimes Fine Tuning by ear yields the Best result.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 17, 2019)

You can increase the available volume by increasing R4.  Swapping R3 & R4 will increase available volume by 6dB.  You can get another 3dB by changing R4 to 1.5K and installing a jumper for R3.  If that's not enough, then you'll need to follow this pedal with a booster.  As a rule, Germanium Fuzz-Faces are not particularly loud pedals.


----------

